# how much can i really get...



## ksj22 (Apr 12, 2006)

i have too much time and money invested in my 530 to get rid of it and get a 540. so, with that said, i want more performance from my 530 and it seems the only way is to supercharge it. i posted before about this, kinda, but this time i want to know just how wild can i go and what kind of real word gains can i get. 

id like to get close to 400 horses if its possible with this block. ive looked into changing everything over to a 540, but i just cant bring myself to do it. i know it would be a lot easier on a 540 but my 530 is set up just the way i like it, and i know i will never get another car set up the same. 

what all can i do to the 530 block to get some serious horses???


----------



## bmw318ish (Sep 7, 2006)

im new to bmw's and all but whats the deffernce between 540 and 530 ?
i know about the 3's and 318 is 4 cylinder and 318= 1.8 320 = 2.0 and then the 325 is 6 cylinders but is the 530 = 6 cylinder and the 540 = 8 cylinder and does that mean the 7's are 10 & 12 cylinder engines ? i know the meaning of more c.i. = more hp and tq 
but i dont get ur question whats the deffernce 530 and 540 Block ?


----------



## heym (Sep 29, 2006)

530=6 cylinders
540=8 cylinders
740=8 cylinders
745=8 cylinders
Currently there is only one 10 cylinder engine in production which is the M5's 5.0 liter motor that produces 500 hp

cheers


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

Check www.dinanbmw.com for options. Also, VF Engineering may have something for you for a lot less $$$. I'm waiting for the VF S/C for the M5, and for my warranty to expire.

There are a lot of people in Europe putting turbos on the inline 6 (at least the M3 motor). If you can drop an M3 motor in, you're well on your way...


----------



## bmw318ish (Sep 7, 2006)

thats pretty cool i didnt know that thanks

only problem is i dont like the look for 4 doors i like my 2door 318i .. im gana turbo it soon dono how soon though


----------



## heaven7 (Sep 27, 2006)

bmw318ish said:


> thats pretty cool i didnt know that thanks
> 
> only problem is i dont like the look for 4 doors i like my 2door 318i .. im gana turbo it soon dono how soon though


Only way is an AA Twin screw


----------



## FTT843 (Aug 28, 2006)

boost it, its the only way.


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

heaven7 said:


> Only way is an AA Twin screw


How much does AA twin screw cost, and what HP does it give, with what boost? How 'bout a link?

*VF Engineering* has a bolt on, ready to run Vortech Supercharger kit for the 530 that gives 6.0 PSI of boost, 330HP, 275 lbft Torque for $5000. (Link)

Their description:
------------------------------------------
VF-Engineering chose to supercharge the BMW 525, 528 and 530 to improve throttle response and mid-to-top end power with the centrifugal Vortech supercharger. With the 3.0 liter version being a bored and stroked upgrade of the 2.8 motor, both variations are otherwise virtually identical. Maintaining the the original BMW quality, smoothness and reliability were the key factors in the VF design. This is where the GIAC software comes into full play. VF have harnessed reliability of Vortech superchargers and quality of GIAC custom software with their 10 years of supercharging experience and worldwide OEM supply contacts to create the ultimate supercharger system for the ultimate drivers car.

​ All key components are 100% made in California. This system has been fully road tested and dyno tuned on both the GIAC Mustang MD500AWD and in-house Dynojet 224XLC dynamometers with and without engine load. All stage 1 kits are setup at 6 psi and create as much, if not more power than similar products running greater levels of boost.

​ VF engineers spent over 12 months software testing the BMW Bosch and Siemens ECUs and resolved "stalling and MAF issues " faced by other supercharger systems. 
------------------------------------------

They also have a kit for the 540 that'll get you up over 400HP for $6000 over the cost of the 540 motor and whatever it takes to convert to the 540 motor.









Stock Performance (M62 4.4 liter V8 engine M 5.2) 
282 HP , 310 Torque

*Stage 1* Bolt on "ready to run" 6.0 psi VF-Engineering supercharger system
[VF Part # VFK44-01] 
6.0 PSI, 410 HP, 395 Torque









Stock Performance (M62 4.4 liter V8 engine M 5.2.1) 
282 HP, 310 Torque

*Stage 1* Bolt on "ready to run" 6.0 psi VF-Engineering supercharger system
[VF Part # VFK43-01] 
6.0 PSI, 410 HP, 395 Torque

*







Stage 2* upgrade from stage 1 to 8.0 psi with VF-Engineering replacement chargecooled aftercooler manifold system. Est 475hp









Stock  Performance (VANOS) (M62TU 4.4 liter V8 engine ME 7.2) 
290 HP, 324 Torque

*Stage 1* Bolt on "ready to run" 6.0 psi VF-Engineering supercharger system
[VF Part # VFK15-01] 
6.0 PSI, 415 HP, 400 Torque

*







Stage 2* upgrade from stage 1 to 8.0 psi with VF-Engineering replacement chargecooled aftercooler manifold system. Est 475hp

They're working on a kit for the M5. Estimated 600HP, $10000.

I just wonder: if you want 400 HP, why not just get a stock M5?


----------



## ksj22 (Apr 12, 2006)

thank you for the info on the 540's but i dont care how much hp i can get out of a 540... all i care abou is the 530 that i already have...

so with that said, does anyone in this forum have a 530 hat they have supped up that has close to or over 400hp? if so, what and how did you do it?

thank you,
Scott



mark_m5 said:


> How much does AA twin screw cost, and what HP does it give, with what boost? How 'bout a link?
> 
> *VF Engineering* has a bolt on, ready to run Vortech Supercharger kit for the 530 that gives 6.0 PSI of boost, 330HP, 275 lbft Torque for $5000. (Link)
> 
> ...


----------



## Elvis530i (Feb 13, 2006)

ksj22 said:


> thank you for the info on the 540's but i dont care how much hp i can get out of a 540... all i care abou is the 530 that i already have...
> 
> so with that said, does anyone in this forum have a 530 hat they have supped up that has close to or over 400hp? if so, what and how did you do it?


I can think of one way, though it's far from cheap: yank your stock motor and drop in a rebuilt S54 (M3) engine. Stock, that's ~330, and a supercharger (there are several on the market for the S54) will get you over 400. Dinan quotes 462 for their S/C+IC set-up. That's what I'd do, if I had the money.


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

Elvis530i said:


> I can think of one way, though it's far from cheap: yank your stock motor and drop in a rebuilt S54 (M3) engine. Stock, that's ~330, and a supercharger (there are several on the market for the S54) will get you over 400. Dinan quotes 462 for their S/C+IC set-up. That's what I'd do, if I had the money.


The VF kit for E46 S54 engine is in development: *Stage 1* Bolt-on 5.0-5.5 psi VF-Engineering supercharger with integrated chargecooler replacement manifold sytem. [Expected release Oct 06]; 5.0-5.5 psi boost, 480 HP, 330 Torque, $10000.

*With VF Stage 2,* Boost Increases to 6.0-6.5 PSI, with custom GIAC Stage 2 Software flash for another $1000 or total of $11000, giving 500HP, 340 Torque.

eBay has an E46 S54 engine with current bid of $9875.

So, $21K and you'll have a car that'll smoke an E60 M5.:yikes:


----------



## 240sxplan (Jan 3, 2007)

I think you can do it.. go with the VF kit.. up the boost.. to 10-12lbs of PSI.. or something like that.. I'm sure you'll reach your.. goal of 400HP.. $7,000 

or 
Go turbo... custom everything and you'll get over 400HP.. easy and I think it'll cost you under $15,000..

Too much money in my opinion.. so if you can find one, get a M5 5.0..use one..


----------



## mvallido (Feb 2, 2006)

Your location says you are from CA and you will have to worry about CARB. Are you building a track car or daily driver? Don't know of any aftermarker turbo for the 530i that is CARB certified.


----------



## heaven7 (Sep 27, 2006)

http://activeautowerke.com/supercharger/tse46330/main.php

BMW 330i - Twin Screw Supercharger Kit Components: 
393 BHP @ 8-9 psi Boost Level 
CAD/CAE Designed Intake Manifold, Inlet Housing 
Laminova Twin Screw Compressor 
Front Mounted air to water Intercooler 
Hi Flow Fuel Injectors 
3.5" HFM 
Active Autowerke Race By-pass Valve 
All Mandrel Bent tubing 
All mounting Hardware, Plumbing, Hoses and Clamps with K&N air filter. 
Active Autowerke Software Tuning

*The kit comes complete along with an illustrated directional manual for installation. 
*2 Year Warranty with Free Tech Support
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Price: $8,900
INTRODUCTORY PRICING: Price: $7,900


----------



## ksj22 (Apr 12, 2006)

heaven7 said:


> http://activeautowerke.com/supercharger/tse46330/main.php
> 
> BMW 330i - Twin Screw Supercharger Kit Components:
> 393 BHP @ 8-9 psi Boost Level
> ...


yeah sure, but will it fit on a 530? if so, consider it sold!


----------



## ksj22 (Apr 12, 2006)

does anyone know if that kit will fit my 530 or what? i tried to contact aa and they said they would get back to me. that was in the beginning of feb... this is now the middle of march so i doubt it.


----------



## mrsweden (Jan 29, 2007)

heaven7 said:


> Only way is an AA Twin screw


HAHA the only way is a AA twin do u even have a car or is it stock?


----------



## mrsweden (Jan 29, 2007)

ksj22 said:


> does anyone know if that kit will fit my 530 or what? i tried to contact aa and they said they would get back to me. that was in the beginning of feb... this is now the middle of march so i doubt it.


Its not fitting!


----------



## Troy68128 (Jan 27, 2008)

Not trying to butt in but my 530 is a V-8, as far as I know the 3.0L and the 4.0L are the only V-8s. Everything else 2.5, 2.8, 3.5 are all inline 6's. Having issues of my own with the MAF, mine went bad and I put one from a 540 in it, ran fine for about 7 or 8k now stomp test flashes a 1215 code and my car only runs right under WOT.


----------



## Devil_Z (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow so you're talking about spending $20k for a new engine and FI set up for a mere 500 hp? at the engine im guessing? Seems like a waste to me.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Devil_Z said:


> Wow so you're talking about spending $20k for a new engine and FI set up for a mere 500 hp? at the engine im guessing? Seems like a waste to me.


Almost as big a waste of time as replying to a thread on its 4 year anniversary.


----------



## Devil_Z (Sep 4, 2010)

PropellerHead said:


> Almost as big a waste of time as replying to a thread on its 4 year anniversary.


Lot of money for not alot of power imo.


----------

